# Blu-ray



## Confusticated (Dec 27, 2009)

See poll for question.

I voted maybe, but if I do it will be the EE only.


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 27, 2009)

I voted for neither. I don't even own a D. V. D. player.  Also, the books are good enough, for myself. People who know that I am a fan of such stories ofttimes offer to allow me to watch films that they have bought, if I ever feel like it, and they can be found on television, every now as well as then. Also, Ugh! Horrible technology! I still lug around a V. C. R. and tapes! *grumbles about digital photography and dark rooms and gas costing less*


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, I would rather just borrow from a friend except I doubt anyone I know will have it. Hope blockbuster or family video makes EE available to rent.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 5, 2010)

People are PISSED OFF! The reviews for the theatrical release (again) on Blu-Ray is this: almost 3,000 reviewers at Amazon are livid about New Line's decision to -- apparently -- double dip at the well. Technically, BOTH the theatrical AND extended versions of the movies can be put on one Blu-Ray disc, and they chose not to do it. See

http://www.amazon.com/review/R1JMDSX89JG82B/ref=cm_cr_pr_viewpnt#R1JMDSX89JG82B

Personally, I'm waiting for the extended versions.

Barley

PS: What the _hell_ happened to the site's usual look? This has all the atmosphere of a hardware store.


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 10, 2010)

Hardware store... well put, I can swear I smell grease.


----------



## Elbereth (Apr 24, 2010)

I am a die-hard fan of the books...and think of the movies as a weak but pleasant accompaniment to the books. So personally, I don't care if we get the blue ray version at all...because we already have a DVD box set already. 

However, My husband is a die-hard fan of the LOTR movies. And a true believer of Hi-Def Technology so Blue Ray Video is a must. But he will NOT buy the Blue Ray version until an extended edition comes out. And I completely support that decision. (Heck, I am just glad that he is not buying every DVD version that is released - yes....he is almost that fanatical about the movies.).


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 12, 2010)

Good lord, what's happened to this website??? It used to be a lovely sylvan green with a wonderfully illustrated splash page! :*confused: How the mighty have fallen... :*(

Anyway -- just to let you know -- the Blu-ray extended version of LOTR will be coming out in 2011 or 2012 according to Amazon.

My best to all,

Barley :*p


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 12, 2010)

Hehe;*) Thanks for stopping in Barli... Though I think we've already discussed the new site layout. But as it happens Webmaster has been very busy with personal matters but is making the time to design us a new banner, so looking forward to it.

Anyway, don't be such a stranger.


----------



## Turgon (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey Barley - nice to see you around. The site looks much better if you change the colour yourself to green - all it needs then is a banner - which webby is working on.

Personally I picked up the blu-ray boxset of LoTR - it was going for a song so I caved. Really enjoyed them this time around though - I think a lot of my issues with the films are long since dealt with and I just watched them as they were meant to be - as a fantasy epic. Denethor's end still made me want to scream though...:*D


----------



## adpirtle (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't have a blue ray player...I don't even have a television. I've watched the films in the theater, and I've watched them on DVD. If I want to watch them again, I can always download them from Netflix or something. But to be honest, when I'm at home and I want to enjoy Tolkien's fantasy world, I'd much rather spend 12 hours reading LOTR than watching P. Jackson's marathon extended trilogy.


----------

